# ¡Feliz cumpleaños Bloden!



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope you have a very special day @Bloden


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy birthday Bloden.  Have a great day.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy birthday Bloden. Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy birthday. Hope the DF doesn't cast any malicious fairy dust over your birthday cake.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a wonderful day .


----------



## jusme (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday and I hope you have a great day.

jusme


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bloden, are you doing anything nice?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bloden!

Excuse me Mr Northerner - that cup has a crack in it.  I do realise that it isn't likely to give anyone the lurgy (most drinks are made with boiling water anyway is the way I would excuse cracks LOL) (but I do bin em) but yesterday I poured this water from  the kettle upon two Yorkshire Tea bags nestling in two matching china mugs, which I turned my back on in order to butter the scone (Tea is sometimes too wet without such things) and heard a sharp crack so tuned to see what it was, but nothing so I turned back  and recommenced applying the knife when I heard the sound of china hitting the floor, sprang around and there was half one of those mugs still moving on the hard-tiled floor, the other half still on the worksurface and boiling tea everywhere.  It certainly wasn't cracked before I used it - I had had to dry it up before I used it which includes inspecting inside and especially the bottom thereof to make sure all the washing-up water had been dried.

Nobody needs spikes in their BP either ........

So please please do not use that cup !!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

Don't tell me Jenny - it's Bloden's cup!   Perhaps she'll get a new one for her birthday


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday. *goes to shop to look for two new cups*


----------



## Flower (Feb 16, 2016)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Bloden


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm late to the party again, but happy birthday Bloden. I hope you're having a lovely day.


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm even later. Hope you're having a great day


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope you've had a lovely day  x


----------



## khskel (Feb 16, 2016)

Espero que era un dia de placer y niveles estables de glucosa


----------



## Bloden (Feb 16, 2016)

THANK YOU everyone!!! Too kind.

Just been out for a nice meal with OH - octopus, a big salad and potatoes with dips. There were some strange noises coming from the kitchen and we had a fit of giggles imagining the chef struggling with a huge octopus and a big pot of boiling water. 

The cups were my gran's, Trophywench...don't worry, we don't drink out of them anymore. I use them for weighing carbs - and for 'special' guests like the DF.


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry this is late Bloden but hope you had a fab birthday  xx


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2016)

LOL Bloden - I couldn't see anyone choosing a cup with a crack in it other than for a laugh !


----------



## AJLang (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry I'm late. Happy birthday Bloden xx


----------



## KateR (Feb 17, 2016)

Hope you had a lovely day. x


----------



## Bloden (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...you've all made me feel very special.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 19, 2016)

Super late also!! Hope you had  lovely belated birthday!


----------

